# Honda Civic Type R



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Never been a fan of the Civic but this car looks great, and coming in at 30k its the same as a standard tt mk3....

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/honda/civi ... -and-specs


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Auditt1987 said:


> Never been a fan of the Civic but this car looks great, and coming in at 30k its the same as a standard tt mk3....
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/honda/civi ... -and-specs


Been looking at this for a while, and bet the £30k version comes with a few bells and whistles, whereas new TT will need extra cash to get a few extras.

Still thinking hard about the golf type R though....


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thats a tough choice, time for a test drive!!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

30k for a FWD hot hatch, no thanks.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I`ve owned a couple over the years, and I found them to be great cars; especially the EP3 (black one for those that don`t know). That car was the nearest thing I`ve ever owned to the excitement of a big sportsbike; ie, it just BEGGED to be thrashed, it was what is was made for. What a great car ! 8)

My second one, the FN2, was also a great car, really outlandish interior at the time (I had one of the first ones), but just not quite the same as it was a touch heavier, and not quite as quick to pick its feet up.

I will DEFINITELY be having myself a test-drive of the new one next year, as, at the very least, it will be great to see how different it feels with a blower on it, as opposed to being N/A. If they`ve managed to retain the old magic, well, this will be some car to drive !

Here`s my earlier ones:


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Why did Honda make the last generation (and therefore the current generation) Civic look like the illicit offspring resulting from Darth Vader's helmet impregnating a coal scuttle? It is wrong that children should have to see this. Any parents should insist their own offspring avert their eyes when one is approaching. For the same reason people should not purchase them unless the cars are to be driven under some sort of cover. I don't care what they do and if they come free with a box of Cornflakes, I shall have no truck with them. They are just wrong. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

That spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The concept car ticks several of the stupid boxes I like. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had an FN2 before i went into TT ownership, they were well specced, i had the GT version in Alabaster Silver, never had any complaints about it and as already said it begged to be thrashed and what a noise it would make  i'd certainly consider this new version


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Luved the Mk 1, Mk2 not so nice to look at, but Mk3 may replace my Nurburg VXR as every day car.
Will have to see what it really looks like in the metal.
Hoggy.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Used to have a JRSC'd EP3 and have to agree - what a great car, loved it. It just begged to be driven hard. Not so keen on the FN2, nice looking but lacked that raw edge and handling worse due to weight increase


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I had the EP3 Type -R in Nighthawk Black (30th Anniversary Edition) with red Recaro seats and an FN2 in Milano red. Loved them both - real fun cars when you drive them hard.This proposed new model promises to be a beast with a turbo added. Styling is just a bit too in yer face for my liking these days but you have to grow up sometime.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Good video of the Type-R Mugen versus an Audi R8 V10...


----------

